# first concussion - when can I ride again?



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

I left it about 5 days. I don't know for how long I lost my memory and never will but I felt fine just a few minutes after I realised where I was. I went to hospital for a check up but they couldn't find anything wrong.


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

How fast were you going? AND, were you wearing a helmet?


----------



## shreddergurl1234 (11 mo ago)

I was wearing a helment! Not that fast - it was actually on a blue where this happened


----------



## JackeTuffTuff (11 mo ago)

shreddergurl1234 said:


> hey all,
> 
> got my first concussion on the weekend while catching an edge really hard. can't actually remember the fall at all (a nice lady told me what happened), and I was unconscious for about 5 min. Went to the ER and they said I definitely suffered a concussion. I am on day 5 and I don't have any symptoms, I just felt tired at the beginning of the week.
> 
> ...


if you try, go easy, i had a mild and wasn’t allowed to watch tv or read for 2-3 days


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Just don’t hit your head again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy K (Feb 9, 2013)

I am no expert but if it was me I'd leave it a couple of weeks at least, again, as your Dr says, if you have no symptoms. Concussions are horrible things and should be treated very seriously.


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

Concussion protocol for us (back in the day when I was working as athletic trainer), was to be out for 1 week activity. Then slow return to functional activity. If symptoms (headache, blurred vision etc) return when you get back to activity then you have to step back. If you look up concussion protocol return to activity they have some pretty specific guidelines. That's what we used for young athletes. 

Taken from the CDC website.... (this is the updated return to sport)

*6-Step Return to Play Progression*
It is important for an athlete’s parent(s) and coach(es) to watch for concussion symptoms after each day’s return to play progression activity. An athlete should only move to the next step if they do not have any new symptoms at the current step. If an athlete’s symptoms come back or if he or she gets new symptoms, this is a sign that the athlete is pushing too hard. The athlete should stop these activities and the athlete’s medical provider should be contacted. After more rest and no concussion symptoms, the athlete can start at the previous step.
*Step 1: Back to regular activities (such as school)*
Athlete is back to their regular activities (such as school).
*Step 2: Light aerobic activity*
Begin with light aerobic exercise only to increase an athlete’s heart rate. This means about 5 to 10 minutes on an exercise bike, walking, or light jogging. No weight lifting at this point.
*Step 3: Moderate activity*
Continue with activities to increase an athlete’s heart rate with body or head movement. This includes moderate jogging, brief running, moderate-intensity stationary biking, moderate-intensity weightlifting (less time and/or less weight from their typical routine).
*Step 4: Heavy, non-contact activity *
Add heavy non-contact physical activity, such as sprinting/running, high-intensity stationary biking, regular weightlifting routine, non-contact sport-specific drills (in 3 planes of movement).
*Step 5: Practice & full contact *
Young athlete may return to practice and full contact (if appropriate for the sport) in controlled practice.
*Step 6: Competition*
Young athlete may return to competition.
It is important to monitor symptoms and cognitive function carefully during each increase of exertion. Athletes should only progress to the next level of exertion if they are not experiencing symptoms at the current level. If symptoms return at any step, an athlete should stop these activities as this may be a sign the athlete is pushing too hard. Only after additional rest, when the athlete is once again not experiencing symptoms for a minimum of 24 hours, should he or she start again at the previous step during which symptoms were experienced.







Managing Return to Activities | HEADS UP | CDC Injury Center







www.cdc.gov


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I'd guess that the fact that you lost consciousness indicates that your concussion is a weeeeee bit on the more serious side. Personally, id ride if I didn't have any post concussive symptoms but another TBI soon will lead to a multiplicative not and additive effect. 

I've had too many bad heat injuries to risk going back while I'm still recovering so if you're having any symptoms at all id sit it out. Time is meaningless when it comes to recovery from a TBI. The only thing that matters is how youre actually doing.


----------

